# Cider Recipe-thoughts On Pear Juice And Yeast



## Newbiebrewer (9/1/12)

Hi all,

Thinking of putting a cider down with this recipe,

23L of Juice ( about a fifth of it is going to be pear juice) 

Packet of montrachet yeast

Ferment at around 18 degrees for two weeks if possible, then bottle with sugar.

With bottling do i treat the same as beer use my regular rate of sugar per bottle?

Thanks

Hughezy


----------



## manticle (9/1/12)

Hughezy said:


> Ferment at around 18 degrees for two weeks if possible, then bottle with sugar.



If what you mean by two weeks is 'as long as it takes until it is finished' (probably close to 1.000) then yes you can prime the bottles as you would beer at a fizz rate that suits your palate


----------



## troopa (9/1/12)

manticle said:


> If what you mean by two weeks is 'as long as it takes until it is finished' (probably close to 1.000) then yes you can prime the bottles as you would beer at a fizz rate that suits your palate



"Fizz Rate" is that a new term 

As Manticle said .. as long as it needs to get to around 1.000

|m on my 3rd gen EC1118 and at about 18 it takes 4 days ... love how this beast just bubbles in the fermenter almost likes its carbed LOL

Disclaimer... i keg and now filter so can be a little lazier with FGs and i am with ciders


----------



## manticle (9/1/12)

Bubble population is the more tech term for it but I didn't want to get too fancy.


----------



## pk.sax (9/1/12)

manticle said:


> Bubble population is the more tech term for it but I didn't want to get too fancy.


now, don't go around with bubbles in that head! It goes soft when they pop.


----------



## BjornJ (9/1/12)

I have only made cider once so take this for what it's worth;
Using a little less than 1/3 pear juice I got FG 1.006.
The pear juice does not ferment out as much as the apple juice does.

picture: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=50502 



Bjorn


----------

